# Camp sites Bilbao area & west coast France



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

We are off to Bilbao Mid June, Hoping to spend a week or so in Northern Spain before driving up to meet some friends in Quiberon area ( Penthievre) early July before returning Calais Dover early August.
Any tips re sites around Bilbao area and SW France?
We prefer to stay on sites rather than Wild Camp.
Quite liked the look of "Camping Sopelana" near Bilbao but unable to contact them either by email or phone.
Any tips appreciated
Brendan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Brendan

Have you looked in the campsite database.
Remember that the sites there are entered by our members.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've used and I recommend all these:

Camping Ur-Onea Bidart, Biarritz ( bus to town outside site)
Camping Club Arcachon ( easy walk to town or free navette bus outside)
Camping Beaux Soleil, Gradignan, Bordeaux ( v. Convenient for city by bus/tram -see campsite database)
Camping le Bateau, Rochefort sur Mer 
Parking- Relais Jean Moulin ( aire) at La Rochelle ( see database)

I think all have websites.

G


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Brendan

We have stayed here over a number of years [caravan]. It is motorhome friendly and faces straight onto the Atlantic.

http://www.camping-puitsdelauture.com/

Dave


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Bilbao sites etc*

Many thanks for advice. I'm having a slight problem, unable to access maps of sites, I'm being told to contribute a site, which I have done and it appears to have been accepted. Does the system take some time to update my entry?

Brendan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bilbao sites etc*



brendan said:


> , which I have done and it appears to have been accepted. Does the system take some time to update my entry?
> Brendan


Have you had an e-mail from MHF confirming that your entry has been accepted and can you now see your entry at the lionk they send in the e-mail ? This usually arrives within a day of you sending your campsite information but I suppose it depends on how busy the mods are.

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is a member of staff who checks all entries before they appear in the data base when you will be able to use it yourself.
It usually only takes a few hours.

Thank you for the addition(s) you have made.


----------

